# Smaller Standard Poodles?



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Louter creek standard poodles has refined sized standard poodles if I remember correctly


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

You might also be interested in a Moyen (Kleinpudel). Vinnie will end up being about 17-18 inches full grown. He is from Karin Benker in Oregon - www.karbitpoodles.com


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What part of the country are you in? Are you willing to ship?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I know that in CA Tiara sometimes have really smaller standards. She is very pricy though. You can check Astoria also, and Grandeour has usually very balanced dogs. Females are always smaller , so you might insist on getting female and the smaller one in the litter and be pretty safe than in getting standard that is to your liking. All 3 breeders have almost exclusively blacks and whites , but are of superb quality. 

Never forget that you can always contact Poodle Club of America for a referral
or those wonderful people Scott & Mary Olund
Cabernet
Scott: PCA Treasurer
Mary: PCCC Secretary
(415) 457-4648
[email protected]
Standard

Clubs always know what litters are "on the ground" and what reputable breeders have available pups. Nice breeders will always give you further referrals to their colleges that have pups available and even call around to find what you are looking for.

Best of luck in your search !!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a Red Standard from Lori Silverthorne at www.redpoodlepups.com and I had a wonderful experience with her! Her breeding stock is right in the size range you're looking for and they're beautiful poodles! Trillium (another member on here) has 2 pups from the same father as my boy, Dugan, he's the most amazing boy with a phenomenal calm temperament! Good luck in your search! :clover: (btw - Lori's ships all over North America)


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Heather- her dogs are exactly the size I've been looking for... It looks like I just missed a cute red litter! I'll have to contact her and see if she'll be planning anything else red this year. 

I would really prefer an apricot over red... I know most people are all about the red, but I love the apricot and I don't seem to be seeing it often. Do breeders not really breed for that color, is it just not that desirable among poodle lovers?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

akbirdy said:


> Heather- her dogs are exactly the size I've been looking for... It looks like I just missed a cute red litter! I'll have to contact her and see if she'll be planning anything else red this year.
> 
> I would really prefer an apricot over red... I know most people are all about the red, but I love the apricot and I don't seem to be seeing it often. Do breeders not really breed for that color, is it just not that desirable among poodle lovers?


Akbirdy , you will find a good apricot faster than a red. 

Lidos aka Susie osburne here info here
Lido Standard Poodles - exciting dark apricot & red litter due end of July 2009! Please contact Susie with Lido Standard Poodles at 702 493-3976 or [email protected]. 


she has apricot puppies now you will have to ask her how big they get. We saw the dam's litter mate at the SD poodle specialty and Raquel is not big at all She looked to be about 22" 

here are some pictures Susie sent me they should be 7 weeks now

these are the boys 









here are the girls the one on the left looks like the smallest in the litter


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually apricots is not as rare as you think... you can check the Apricot Red poodle club, they have quite a few apricot breeders on their site.


http://www.apricotredpoodleclub.com/


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

They are very sweet... and the perfect color for me. We wont be able to bring a puppy into our home until December. We plan to be away from our home most of November on vacation. I would really like to find a good breeder that is planning for a little this winter that I could get on a waiting list for. 

I have to say those pictures almost make me want to cancel our travels and hunker down with one of those cuties!


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Wishpoo- thanks for that info... as I get closer to dec I'll contact them if I haven't yet found a breeder to go with. I have thought of just doing as you said with a female and then see if they have a smaller female. 

I've had several people tell me our family would be better suited with a male though? That the males tend to bond to the whole family rather than one person like a male does? What do you think? I'm not so sure as my pets growing up both males and females picked their "person"


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

akbirdy said:


> They are very sweet... and the perfect color for me. We wont be able to bring a puppy into our home until December. We plan to be away from our home most of November on vacation. I would really like to find a good breeder that is planning for a little this winter that I could get on a waiting list for.
> 
> I have to say those pictures almost make me want to cancel our travels and hunker down with one of those cuties!


HEHEHE

I will ask susie and see if she has anything planned for you, I am sure that she knows people having litters also same goes with Terry, I will ask for you and see what they say.


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh and we are in Washington state. I have no problem with shipping as long as it is a shorter flight and the breeder is very into getting to know her pups personalities so they can help choose a pup for us!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Akbirdy , you will find a good apricot faster than a red.


Lido also has Reds. Get the name of the Dam and Sire and Check the Dam/Sires/Siblings OFA records.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's the deets on that litter I think

Fabulous litter of apricots and reds born 7/28/2009. Available to show and performance homes, as well as companion homes, are 5 males and 2 females. The sire is dark apricot BIS CH Lidos Tequila Sunrise CD TP (CHIC), and the dam is CH Lidos Chili Pepper, a red. This is a very special litter. All testing is completed and normal.
Contact Susie Osburn, Lido Standard Poodles, Las Vegas, NV, tel: (702) 262-0163, email: [email protected] 

Cute puppies!

http://www.poodlesonline.com/litters.html


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

akbirdy said:


> Oh and we are in Washington state. I have no problem with shipping as long as it is a shorter flight and the breeder is very into getting to know her pups personalities so they can help choose a pup for us!!


The two closet kennels would be; 
Palmares Kennels
Robert & Janet Blannin
255 Michigan 
Bandon, Oregon 97411
(541) 347-1906
Minarets Standard and Toy Poodles
http://www.minaretspoodles.com
941 Anlauf Road
Yoncalla, OR 97499
(541) 580-3785 
Esther Underkofler


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> http://www.minaretspoodles.com
> 941 Anlauf Road
> Yoncalla, OR 97499
> (541) 580-3785
> Esther Underkofler


Haha, just took a quick look at their website and there's an available older dog with a clip that really made me laugh. It's like his nose is shaved until it's close to the end then there's more full hair. Anyone know if that's actually a poodle clip?

http://www.minaretspoodles.com/id3.html

It's Skippy, near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I know absolutely nothing about them, but maybe this breeder would be within your vicinity.

http://www.lumierestandardpoodles.com/index.html

Others who know more about the apricots/ reds might know something about them.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> I know absolutely nothing about them, but maybe this breeder would be within your vicinity.
> 
> http://www.lumierestandardpoodles.com/index.html
> 
> Others who know more about the apricots/ reds might know something about them.


Lumiere is also a good breeder she had a litter with Terry from FarleyD poodles but I am sure they have been sold by now since I believe the puppies where born in June.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> Haha, just took a quick look at their website and there's an available older dog with a clip that really made me laugh. It's like his nose is shaved until it's close to the end then there's more full hair. Anyone know if that's actually a poodle clip?
> 
> http://www.minaretspoodles.com/id3.html
> 
> It's Skippy, near the bottom of the page.



Its a dutch clip lol they do look funny in those clips


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Its a dutch clip lol they do look funny in those clips


I think I am getting ready to put Dutch in a Dutch clip!! at least the mustache part!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

AKBIRDY, I have sent you PM with all of the answers. Hope you got it since it was very looooooooong LOL

All the best : )


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think he is just in an ordinary clip, but with a moustache.

It was very popular about 20 or so years ago lol,

looks very cute on miniature or toy poodle puppies,
especially blue or silver toys


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not a fan of that clip at all!! IMO hair on the face is just ugly! :arrogant (2): Just my opinion! 

The picture from the first post; both are Reds (faded).


----------

